# Corner bead an inside corner?



## Firehawk734 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a good size gap, almost 1/2" on an inside corner. Will I still be ok paper taping the corner? I had planned to fill the corner good with mud and then paper tape it, of course getting the mud out from behind the tape. 

One other idea i thought of doing to give myself a nice corner was to stick metal cornerbead in there and then feather it with mud. Would this be fine to do?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Regular joint compound under paper tape will take a long time to dry under those circumstances I think. One of the local drywall finishers here will have a recommendation maybe. In the meantime, I would first fill the void with 45 minute mud. Then once that was hard tape and mud it normally.

I don't think using a metal corner bead in an inverted manner is the way to go because of the profile of the bead.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

No, don't put a corner bead on an inside 90 degree corner. Simply fill the void, let it set or dry and then tape as normal.


----------

